# The Cats Out Of The Bag



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As some of you know, with the help of Ryan (rgrant78), I have been up to something for the last few days. I figured that is time to change the caption for my TV in my signature from "I think I can, I think I can" to "I know I could, I know I could". I have been looking for a new truck. I have been thinking of a 1 ton due to other uses that I have planned for it (other then towing). I wanted a 1 ton with a short bed, thus leaving Chevy and GMC behind. I have centered my search on Ford diesel. Yes, I know that Ford has had issues with the 6.0L, but I know of several people that have not had any issues.










The truck above is one that I have found that has most of the features that we want. It is in great shape with 26,500 miles, diesel, Lariat package and on and on. I contacted Ford and obtained a build sheet showing that it has just about every option added. I contacted a Ford tech and received copy of a OASIS report, showing that it has been in to get the main computer replaced and shift indicator sensor (?) replaced. The dealer made the mistake of letting me know that it has been sitting on their lot for while and they want to move it so that they can get new inventory in.

QUESTION: Knowing that they want to move the vehicle, today's market and attractive new vehicle pricing, what would you be will to pay for it?


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Low Kelly Blue Book is always fair to me, whether selling or buying, when it comes to used.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What year?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow nice looking truck, what happened to the chevy that u were going to get?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Low book value is high in this economy.....if you had a friend that could do the "Tech" research............Do you have some one....a dealer/salesperson friend...that has access or is a member of your Nearest Car Auction............that would give you the "real Value"...........obviously the dealer needs to make a percentage above that .....in this economy i think they would be happy with 10-15%......................maybe even less.........find the Auction Value and work up from there........if they need to unload it, Auction is their "Real Value".


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow if it was an 05 and didn't have the rear stickers (I removed) and clear ******* light covers I would say that was my old truck!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What year?


Sorry, I guess that would help. It's a 2007 and the dealer has their listed price down to $29,995, from $34,995. I told them if they got the price down to $29,000, I'd book the airline flight as soon I got off the phone with them. Well, no word back yet. I guess it's a waiting game now.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

The local Ford dealer here in North Alabama has 2008's for 14-16k off of list. The list prices average 47-52k for crew cab 4x4 diesel's. So, the average price without any added fees, they don't do freight/dock crap is 35k. Brand new!!! My best friend is the general manager there and he sent me an email with the list of what they have. As of a couple days ago they had approx 15-20 f250's left.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Trade in value here in colorado is around 27k..

Oklahoma even less.. Colorado is optimum priced for 4x4's..

I'd offer 23500 and go to 25k max and not a dollar more.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Trade in value here in colorado is around 27k..
> 
> Oklahoma even less.. Colorado is optimum priced for 4x4's..
> 
> ...


X2!!! Our new V10 Crew Cab King Ranch was not much more than their asking price.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> What year?


Sorry, I guess that would help. It's a 2007 and the dealer has their listed price down to $29,995, from $34,995. I told them if they got the price down to $29,000, I'd book the airline flight as soon I got off the phone with them. Well, no word back yet. I guess it's a waiting game now.
[/quote]

they will call....just wait.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> What year?


Sorry, I guess that would help. It's a 2007 and the dealer has their listed price down to $29,995, from $34,995. I told them if they got the price down to $29,000, I'd book the airline flight as soon I got off the phone with them. Well, no word back yet. I guess it's a waiting game now.
[/quote]

Nice Truck - best of luck - make sure they pay your gas all the way home


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I just want to let you know. I am not sure what else you have planned for the truck but I have one for work, I tow a 40' triple axel gooseneck trailer with a 12,000 pound backhoe on that, and DOT says no good, I got one hell of a ticket for it. The DOT inspector said the trailer was ok, but the truck was out of class. I know the tow rating on the truck is over 12,000 pounds, but he said truck is not heavy enough, and not enough wheelbase for that length. The other issue is that I work on a lot of houses on the beach, and I have had to have the turbo replaced twice so far. The truck works too much to get through the sand even with tires down to 12psi. I even have my alarm/remote start set to keep the truck running for 10 minutes after I turn off the key(to let the turbo cool).


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

outback loft said:


> I just want to let you know. I am not sure what else you have planned for the truck but I have one for work, I tow a 40' triple axel gooseneck trailer with a 12,000 pound backhoe on that, and DOT says no good, I got one hell of a ticket for it. The DOT inspector said the trailer was ok, but the truck was out of class. I know the tow rating on the truck is over 12,000 pounds, but he said truck is not heavy enough, and not enough wheelbase for that length. The other issue is that I work on a lot of houses on the beach, and I have had to have the turbo replaced twice so far. The truck works too much to get through the sand even with tires down to 12psi. I even have my alarm/remote start set to keep the truck running for 10 minutes after I turn off the key(to let the turbo cool).


Prolly should get a ticket.. 12000lb backhoe on a 10000lb trailer... 8000lb truck. So your combined weight is 30000lbs..

That might be barely ok with a dually as many states will license a dually to 36-38k combined... A single tire f350, no way and DOT will get ya everytime.

If you have a dually, you will need to license it for around 32000lbs, get apportioned plates and pay IFTA fuel tax. Then you would need intrastate or interstate authority depending on in or out of state.

Some states allow a TVW type plate based on ton per mile, so no IFTA or apportioned plates if you stay in state.

Next problem. I dont know about your ford, but my dodge dually has a weight allowance of 9350lbs on the back axle.. I know a GM dually is allowed 8200lbs. This is DOT laws.. The DOT uses mfr's allowances and not 1 pound more. A single tire F350 would have an allowance of around 5500-6000lbs on the rear axle.

When you do stuff comercially, everything changes.. You have to be licensed over the weight you are grossing.. The DOT doesnt want single tire pickups hauling much weight.. Just adding those two tires changes everything for them..

But again, each state is different on max allowances... In Colorado I can license my dually for 38000lbs. and can license a 450/4500/550/5500 up to 46000lbs..

Yea way over mfr specs, but combined gross is ok.. Just have to stay under axle limits.. We all know you cant scale 38000 and have a the rear axle weight below 9350..

So in reality about 30-32000 is all a 350/3500 dually can gross.. So even though the state allows it, the combo will never cross the DOT scales legally..

Yes a screwed up mess...

The DOT frowns upon a 3500 dually grossing over 26000lbs.. So to keep everyone happy, stay under 26000 commercially and under 20000 commercially with a single tire one ton and all will be well.. License for that weight to keep yourself in check, and the DOT wont hardly notice you..

Sorry to get off topic..

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just want to let you know. I am not sure what else you have planned for the truck but I have one for work, I tow a 40' triple axel gooseneck trailer with a 12,000 pound backhoe on that, and DOT says no good, I got one hell of a ticket for it. The DOT inspector said the trailer was ok, but the truck was out of class. I know the tow rating on the truck is over 12,000 pounds, but he said truck is not heavy enough, and not enough wheelbase for that length. The other issue is that I work on a lot of houses on the beach, and I have had to have the turbo replaced twice so far. The truck works too much to get through the sand even with tires down to 12psi. I even have my alarm/remote start set to keep the truck running for 10 minutes after I turn off the key(to let the turbo cool).


Prolly should get a ticket.. 12000lb backhoe on a 10000lb trailer... 8000lb truck. So your combined weight is 30000lbs..

That might be barely ok with a dually as many states will license a dually to 36-38k combined... A single tire f350, no way and DOT will get ya everytime.

If you have a dually, you will need to license it for around 32000lbs, get apportioned plates and pay IFTA fuel tax. Then you would need intrastate or interstate authority depending on in or out of state.

Some states allow a TVW type plate based on ton per mile, so no IFTA or apportioned plates if you stay in state.

Next problem. I dont know about your ford, but my dodge dually has a weight allowance of 9350lbs on the back axle.. I know a GM dually is allowed 8200lbs. This is DOT laws.. The DOT uses mfr's allowances and not 1 pound more. A single tire F350 would have an allowance of around 5500-6000lbs on the rear axle.

When you do stuff comercially, everything changes.. You have to be licensed over the weight you are grossing.. The DOT doesnt want single tire pickups hauling much weight.. Just adding those two tires changes everything for them..

But again, each state is different on max allowances... In Colorado I can license my dually for 38000lbs. and can license a 450/4500/550/5500 up to 46000lbs..

Yea way over mfr specs, but combined gross is ok.. Just have to stay under axle limits.. We all know you cant scale 38000 and have a the rear axle weight below 9350..

So in reality about 30-32000 is all a 350/3500 dually can gross.. So even though the state allows it, the combo will never cross the DOT scales legally..

Yes a screwed up mess...

The DOT frowns upon a 3500 dually grossing over 26000lbs.. So to keep everyone happy, stay under 26000 commercially and under 20000 commercially with a single tire one ton and all will be well.. License for that weight to keep yourself in check, and the DOT wont hardly notice you..

Sorry to get off topic..

Carey
[/quote]

well I the truck is not a dually, but depending on where you put the backhoe on the trailer you add or subtract on pin weight, i can actually have the trailer with no pin weight at all when i set the backhoe just behind the axels. DOT had no issues with the gross combined weight, or the weight on the rear of the truck, but the overall length and weight of the trailer in comparison to the truck. they did not like the short wheelbase truck with that long of a trailer. I have my cdl license and know these regulations. I now do not use that truck for towing that trailer anymore. Of course the one day the other vehicle( International CXT) was in the shop for an oil change I get caught for towing with that truck. That is the only issue I have ever had with DOT, I have had some inspectors, try and tell me I have problems with my setup, but I know their regulations quite well, and actually have a book that I keep in the truck to point out the the few "idiots" that they have doing inspections that what they are doing. I learned that trick from a friend of me who is a short haul trucker and he gets stopped all the time. A lot of the DOT inspectors dont know as much as they think. He has made them read up on their regulations on the side of the road and then realize that they are wrong.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey H2OSprayer,

Did you check up at Lenz Truck Center up in Fon Du Lac? They have the same thing you have described here but it's an '06 with 29.K miles on it. They're asking a bit over 28K for it.

Oh.. did I mention that this one is a dually?!?!?!









Just wanted to point this out. I always find better deals north of us.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i mentioned it to him also about lenz, i always look at thier site and dream a little bit, just a little bit now that i have my 3/4 ton burb, but somewhere down the road I would really love to get a chevy with the allison. but im happy now! also rob are u interested in the spring roll out that h20sprayer is organizing


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

My bud got an '04 Excursion with a 7.3 up there for a steal. He's been all over the country with it and his SOB TT. He said they were decent to deal with.

Funny you mentioned the Spring Roll Out. DW and I have been talking about it this evening. Not to sure yet as we have big Memorial Day plans the following week. Might be hard to wing it but we're checking it out. I've been watching that thread with interest.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

outback loft said:


> I just want to let you know. I am not sure what else you have planned for the truck but I have one for work, I tow a 40' triple axel gooseneck trailer with a 12,000 pound backhoe on that, and DOT says no good, I got one hell of a ticket for it. The DOT inspector said the trailer was ok, but the truck was out of class. I know the tow rating on the truck is over 12,000 pounds, but he said truck is not heavy enough, and not enough wheelbase for that length. The other issue is that I work on a lot of houses on the beach, and I have had to have the turbo replaced twice so far. The truck works too much to get through the sand even with tires down to 12psi. I even have my alarm/remote start set to keep the truck running for 10 minutes after I turn off the key(to let the turbo cool).


Prolly should get a ticket.. 12000lb backhoe on a 10000lb trailer... 8000lb truck. So your combined weight is 30000lbs..

That might be barely ok with a dually as many states will license a dually to 36-38k combined... A single tire f350, no way and DOT will get ya everytime.

If you have a dually, you will need to license it for around 32000lbs, get apportioned plates and pay IFTA fuel tax. Then you would need intrastate or interstate authority depending on in or out of state.

Some states allow a TVW type plate based on ton per mile, so no IFTA or apportioned plates if you stay in state.

Next problem. I dont know about your ford, but my dodge dually has a weight allowance of 9350lbs on the back axle.. I know a GM dually is allowed 8200lbs. This is DOT laws.. The DOT uses mfr's allowances and not 1 pound more. A single tire F350 would have an allowance of around 5500-6000lbs on the rear axle.

When you do stuff comercially, everything changes.. You have to be licensed over the weight you are grossing.. The DOT doesnt want single tire pickups hauling much weight.. Just adding those two tires changes everything for them..

But again, each state is different on max allowances... In Colorado I can license my dually for 38000lbs. and can license a 450/4500/550/5500 up to 46000lbs..

Yea way over mfr specs, but combined gross is ok.. Just have to stay under axle limits.. We all know you cant scale 38000 and have a the rear axle weight below 9350..

So in reality about 30-32000 is all a 350/3500 dually can gross.. So even though the state allows it, the combo will never cross the DOT scales legally..

Yes a screwed up mess...

The DOT frowns upon a 3500 dually grossing over 26000lbs.. So to keep everyone happy, stay under 26000 commercially and under 20000 commercially with a single tire one ton and all will be well.. License for that weight to keep yourself in check, and the DOT wont hardly notice you..

Sorry to get off topic..

Carey
[/quote]

well I the truck is not a dually, but depending on where you put the backhoe on the trailer you add or subtract on pin weight, i can actually have the trailer with no pin weight at all when i set the backhoe just behind the axels. DOT had no issues with the gross combined weight, or the weight on the rear of the truck, but the overall length and weight of the trailer in comparison to the truck. they did not like the short wheelbase truck with that long of a trailer. I have my cdl license and know these regulations. I now do not use that truck for towing that trailer anymore. Of course the one day the other vehicle( International CXT) was in the shop for an oil change I get caught for towing with that truck. That is the only issue I have ever had with DOT, I have had some inspectors, try and tell me I have problems with my setup, but I know their regulations quite well, and actually have a book that I keep in the truck to point out the the few "idiots" that they have doing inspections that what they are doing. I learned that trick from a friend of me who is a short haul trucker and he gets stopped all the time. A lot of the DOT inspectors dont know as much as they think. He has made them read up on their regulations on the side of the road and then realize that they are wrong.
[/quote]

Its funny.. Out west they dont care about length.. Its all about the weight... Prolly has to do with our hills... A shortbed would be allowed to pull that combo in dually trim with proper license plates here..

So did you fight the ticket? I dont ever remember seeing anything about tv wheelbase in relation to the trailer in the lawbook.. What was the ticket wording?

We have duallies out here towing Kaufman 5 car hauler trailers grossing around 36k+ on the interstates.. Yea too much but they do it.

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Did you check up at Lenz Truck Center up in Fon Du Lac? I always find better deals north of us.


Yes, I have been keeping an eye on Lenz. I have also found EVS, they also will have great deals from time to time. That does look like a nice 2006, but I am looking for a SRW. Although I probably won't be hauling a backhoe, there may be a time that I would be moving a skid steer.

So I received a call back from the dealer today. It was Saturday when I offered him the $29,000. He countered with 29,500. He the said "we'll split the difference and it's only $500 above what I said I'd pay". I then told him "no, the offer was $29,000", and then went on to tell him that I would need the extra $500 to pay to have the dent removed from the door that he had not yet disclosed to me. The line was silent. You see, they have sent me nearly 20 photos of the truck, all but the one that Ryan was able to take showing a small, but noticeable dent to a lower portion of one of the doors. When I asked if there were any "dents, dings or carpet stains", that dent must have slipped the dealers mind. Anyway, I don't want to say it to loud (I don't want the Suburban to hear me) but she is going to be retired soon. Our goal is to have her replaced prior to pulling the Outback home from winter storage. So that gives us a few months, I'm sure we will find exactly what we want by then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> [Anyway, I don't want to say it to loud (I don't want the Suburban to hear me) but she is going to be retired soon. Our goal is to have her replaced prior to pulling the Outback home from winter storage. So that gives us a few months, I'm sure we will find exactly what we want by then.


Not sure how to interpret this....did the dealer cave or are you still in the market?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just want to let you know. I am not sure what else you have planned for the truck but I have one for work, I tow a 40' triple axel gooseneck trailer with a 12,000 pound backhoe on that, and DOT says no good, I got one hell of a ticket for it. The DOT inspector said the trailer was ok, but the truck was out of class. I know the tow rating on the truck is over 12,000 pounds, but he said truck is not heavy enough, and not enough wheelbase for that length. The other issue is that I work on a lot of houses on the beach, and I have had to have the turbo replaced twice so far. The truck works too much to get through the sand even with tires down to 12psi. I even have my alarm/remote start set to keep the truck running for 10 minutes after I turn off the key(to let the turbo cool).


Prolly should get a ticket.. 12000lb backhoe on a 10000lb trailer... 8000lb truck. So your combined weight is 30000lbs..

That might be barely ok with a dually as many states will license a dually to 36-38k combined... A single tire f350, no way and DOT will get ya everytime.

If you have a dually, you will need to license it for around 32000lbs, get apportioned plates and pay IFTA fuel tax. Then you would need intrastate or interstate authority depending on in or out of state.

Some states allow a TVW type plate based on ton per mile, so no IFTA or apportioned plates if you stay in state.

Next problem. I dont know about your ford, but my dodge dually has a weight allowance of 9350lbs on the back axle.. I know a GM dually is allowed 8200lbs. This is DOT laws.. The DOT uses mfr's allowances and not 1 pound more. A single tire F350 would have an allowance of around 5500-6000lbs on the rear axle.

When you do stuff comercially, everything changes.. You have to be licensed over the weight you are grossing.. The DOT doesnt want single tire pickups hauling much weight.. Just adding those two tires changes everything for them..

But again, each state is different on max allowances... In Colorado I can license my dually for 38000lbs. and can license a 450/4500/550/5500 up to 46000lbs..

Yea way over mfr specs, but combined gross is ok.. Just have to stay under axle limits.. We all know you cant scale 38000 and have a the rear axle weight below 9350..

So in reality about 30-32000 is all a 350/3500 dually can gross.. So even though the state allows it, the combo will never cross the DOT scales legally..

Yes a screwed up mess...

The DOT frowns upon a 3500 dually grossing over 26000lbs.. So to keep everyone happy, stay under 26000 commercially and under 20000 commercially with a single tire one ton and all will be well.. License for that weight to keep yourself in check, and the DOT wont hardly notice you..

Sorry to get off topic..

Carey
[/quote]

well I the truck is not a dually, but depending on where you put the backhoe on the trailer you add or subtract on pin weight, i can actually have the trailer with no pin weight at all when i set the backhoe just behind the axels. DOT had no issues with the gross combined weight, or the weight on the rear of the truck, but the overall length and weight of the trailer in comparison to the truck. they did not like the short wheelbase truck with that long of a trailer. I have my cdl license and know these regulations. I now do not use that truck for towing that trailer anymore. Of course the one day the other vehicle( International CXT) was in the shop for an oil change I get caught for towing with that truck. That is the only issue I have ever had with DOT, I have had some inspectors, try and tell me I have problems with my setup, but I know their regulations quite well, and actually have a book that I keep in the truck to point out the the few "idiots" that they have doing inspections that what they are doing. I learned that trick from a friend of me who is a short haul trucker and he gets stopped all the time. A lot of the DOT inspectors dont know as much as they think. He has made them read up on their regulations on the side of the road and then realize that they are wrong.
[/quote]

Its funny.. Out west they dont care about length.. Its all about the weight... Prolly has to do with our hills... A shortbed would be allowed to pull that combo in dually trim with proper license plates here..

So did you fight the ticket? I dont ever remember seeing anything about tv wheelbase in relation to the trailer in the lawbook.. What was the ticket wording?

We have duallies out here towing Kaufman 5 car hauler trailers grossing around 36k+ on the interstates.. Yea too much but they do it.

Carey
[/quote]

Well here in New York they try to ticket you for everything. The truck is a shortbed dually. I did fight the ticket. They ended up fining me for lights out on the trailer in the end. But the original ticket was for out of class, which really has nothing to do with length, but weight. I laugh though, I am not loyal to any particular brand, but every time i see the new Toyota trucks towing larger trailers here, The state troopers out here have a field day on them, just because the truck is rated for 10,000 pounds new york says the rear axel(still only a 5 lug) is not rated for the weight. The troopers are saying that over 7,000 pound trailer needs to be have a truck with 8 lug axel.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I then told him "no, the offer was $29,000", and then went on to tell him that I would need the extra $500 to pay to have the dent removed from the door that he had not yet disclosed to me. The line was silent. You see, they have sent me nearly 20 photos of the truck, all but the one that Ryan was able to take showing a small, but noticeable dent to a lower portion of one of the doors. When I asked if there were any "dents, dings or carpet stains", that dent must have slipped the dealers mind.


ROFL! ABSOLUTELY CLASSIC!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Whats the status - are we in hold mode?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Whats the status - are we in hold mode?


Although I'm not holding by breath, the ball is in their court. At this point, we are in no real hurry. We would like something prior to spring so as of right now, we have time to find exactly what we want.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Whats the status - are we in hold mode?


I hope not! With the 2 new TV anouncements that came out today, I'm hoping H2oSprayer comes in with the Trifecta!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Whats the status - are we in hold mode?


Although I'm not holding by breath, the ball is in their court. At this point, we are in no real hurry. We would like something prior to spring so as of right now, we have time to find exactly what we want.
[/quote]

Let them call you. Then when they do (and they will, these days), hedge a bit and see if he might offer even lower, if he thinks you've thought about it too long. That's how salesmen work. If they get a hint that you think you must have that car/truck, they will wait on you to cave in. But if they get a whiff that you are reconsidering athe purchase after thinking about all those "zeros" and the associated payments, they will start dealing again. They get their best deals when customers buy on impulse. (Why do you think they always offer to let you 'take 'er for a spin?!')

If they don't meet your terms - and they seem fair - then it just wasn't meant to be. A good deal will come along soon. There are a lot of them out there right now. It's a buyer's market. I sure wish I had "struggled" with my 1/2-ton Suburban for another year or so. I can now buy a 2008/09 Crew Cab with the Duramax/Allison for what I paid for the 2007 6.0 gasser, in late 2007.









(See you at the Rally!)

Mike


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to wait, as it gets closer to the end of the month and the dealer is looking at another bank payment they get a little easier to work with they don't want to have to carry the unit another month. The last day of the month has always been a good day for me when I was in the market to buy a car / truck. We looked a truck for my DH he really liked it, I didn't like the price. We were about 1200.00 apart I offered to split the difference I would come up 600.00 if they would come down 600.00 NOOOO We walked away. Three weeks later we got a call asking if we were still interested well guess what we got the truck for our original offer (under NADA) they lost 600.00 on the deal. Of course they didn't know who they were dealing with. I negotiate contacts for a living. That was the first car /truck we had bought as a married couple now my DH always lets me do the negotiating. He says I'm hard and cold blooded, I say I get what I want, and after all I'm more important.

Good Luck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Funny, the other day, I spoke to a dealer and they told me its been the best 2 months they ever had as far as sales - and I noticed that their prices went up when gas went down. It appears they will pull out every stop they can to get the most for their deal - don't budge! I know personally from shopping around that their are lots of deals to be made and am not going to let a dealer make me cave!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks like I have won the waiting game. I received a call from the dealership earlier this week, wondering if I was still interested. I was able to purchase the truck for less that what I originally offered, they picked up the tab on my airline ticket and they changed all the fluids in anticipation of the 700 mile trip home.







I fly down next Monday to pick her up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!









It's amazing what a little patience can do!!!









Enjoy that ride home!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!! I think its great that they called you and ended up getting a better deal...

Have a safe trip home - and don't forget the pictures!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride. Enjoy.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great job and congrats on the new truck! Let us know what you think when you get her home.

Mark


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

The best things deals in life come to those who wait.
Congrats on your new truck.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

*SUH-SWEET!!!!!*

Glad to hear everything worked out for you and I hope you have a great ride back. If anything, you'll have plenty of time to test the heaters!









Going to be able to get a chance to meet up with rgrant78 since he made the initial inspection?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> It looks like I have won the waiting game. I received a call from the dealership earlier this week, wondering if I was still interested. I was able to purchase the truck for less that what I originally offered, they picked up the tab on my airline ticket and they changed all the fluids in anticipation of the 700 mile trip home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is GREAT news!! Congrats to you for winning the waiting game.

I told you they'd call back. (see post #11







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

woo hoo! way cool! Good job!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> It looks like I have won the waiting game. I received a call from the dealership earlier this week, wondering if I was still interested. I was able to purchase the truck for less that what I originally offered, they picked up the tab on my airline ticket and they changed all the fluids in anticipation of the 700 mile trip home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya! Now we'll be able to see it at the Spring Rollout Rally!

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on on getting the new TV!!!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Chris! Patience won! Very nice truck you now own! I'm glad for you!

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats, so it will be two 3/4 tons on our way to topsail. should be alot of fun


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

H2O,

Congratulations on the truck. I think Ford fixed most of the issues with the 6.0 by the last model year (2007) and you should have a very good truck. I tried pretty hard to buy a couple of different 07s when they were still new about 18 months ago. Even trying to use an X-plan the dealers just couldn't resist trying to pad the deal with overpriced useless options and I ended up buying a Dodge. Just a year later it would have been a completely different game. It's good to see they're being more reasonable negotiating now.

While researching the Ford Superduties I compiled quite a lot of technical information on the 03 to 07 Superduties with the 6.0L engine. If you're interested I can see if there's a way to send you the files. Some of them are very large, greater than 20 meg, so e-mail probably won't work. I'd provide links of where I found them but often I stumbled on them and downloaded them without saving the link.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

In true Outbackers spirit we will of course need to see pictures of your plane ticket, the plane, the dealer, the truck, and finally action shots of the truck along the way home







Congrats & enjoy the road trip


----------

